# Ex Comm Player 2008



## Sig_Des (24 Jan 2008)

> EX COMM PLAYER 2008 : 29 March 2008 - 2 April 2008
> 
> SUBJ: EX COMM PLAYER 2008
> 
> ...


http://www.commelec.forces.gc.ca/info/calendar/events_da_e.asp?pickday=29&pickmonth=3&pickyear=2008

So, anyone else going to be participating in the tourney this year? Should be a good time  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2008)

It's in Kingston?  Maybe a good time to plan another smoker!


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's in Kingston?  Maybe a good time to plan another smoker!



It's certainly a thought. Gonna be a messy few days though, drinking and non-stop hockey.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jan 2008)

Or hockey and non-stop drinking?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jan 2008)

Hrm, I hope I'm playing this year! Spent the whole intersection hockey season stuck in this ice-less sandbox, and CommPlayer a few weeks after I start disembarkation leave. I know someone's gonna say it, but I don't mind playin' hockey on leave, even if it's military sponsored.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Jan 2008)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> I know someone's gonna say it, but I don't mind playin' hockey on leave, even if it's military sponsored.



Actually, I'm pretty sure a CANFORGEN cam out about this late '07, something about it being cool to play sports while on leave. Not sure, though. I'll see when I'm back at work if I can find it.


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jan 2008)

The problem with playing while on leave is that, for sanctioned events, you are on TD. You can't be on TD and on leave at the same time.

And yes Moe, it is held in Kingston every year.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2008)

If I'm from Kingston, then I wouldn't be on TD for the tournament, would I?


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jan 2008)

That is correct.


----------

